# Post your desktop!



## TheSilentGamer

Title says it all. Just post a screenshot of your desktop. I'm interested to see other people's wallpapers. Here's mine:


----------



## Srylance

This i sometimes use, it's adorable!


----------



## Nguoiviet




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## DenpaOnna

I guess this is somewhat NSFW so I won't embed the image directly and I don't think this forum has a "spoiler" tag function.

http://i.imgur.com/c1Cl2s0.png


----------



## hatred89

Pretty happy with my current one. :boogie


----------



## twitchy666

*top cream of crop by relevance*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Since I don't feel like hosting this on a website, here ya go. My wallpaper changes every 30 mins, this was what it was when I took this.


----------



## jsmith92

This is my current one.


----------



## Pul5ar




----------



## Cylon




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I haven't changed mine in a long time, but here it is.

I'm still on windows Vista lol 


heberger image


----------



## False Protagonist

Very boring, I know.

And I have no idea why I'm awake at 4am on New Years.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

My computer desktop is completely uninteresting because I use a Chromebook, but here is my phone one:


----------



## Joe




----------



## Arbre




----------



## baxter2014

Eggshell said:


>


This is a beautiful picture! Where did you download it from?


----------



## feels

Mine always looks like garbage


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Joe said:


>


didn't come up bruh


----------



## Joe

Glass-Shards said:


> didn't come up bruh











lol i just use default themes


----------



## Noto

Here's mine. It's Curly from Cave Story.










I would take a screenshot of the desktop itself, but it's so littered with icons her face is actually half-obscured. This is also a smaller version, because if I posted its actual resolution it would take up far too much.


----------



## Marv1991

I should probably put my games in a folder...


----------



## RainboWater

Rise of the Tomb Raider wallpaper


----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Marv1991 said:


> I should probably put my games in a folder...


I used to play Mabinogi with my girlfriend a few years ago. It's a very unique game. I spent a lot of time just fishing lol.


----------



## JasonHerbalExt

Pul5ar said:


>


Visual C++, Visual Studio, Cry Engine SDK... Seems you have a cool job.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

New wallpaper. Desktop is almost empty on Chrome OS.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I usually boot to my windows XP, but it's too old and messy it's embarrassing. So i'm posting my Linux Mint Desktop


----------



## BAH




----------



## TheSilentGamer

More winter themed wallpapers!


----------



## Pul5ar

JasonHerbalExt said:


> Visual C++, Visual Studio, Cry Engine SDK... Seems you have a cool job.


Heh, dreams.
Unfortunately, I'm unemployed. I wish I had a job involving video game content creation. Just a hobby though.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Nice and simple with Rainmeter.


----------



## JustThisGuy

"Happiness" by Agnes Cecile. A goal of mine is to get an original, commissioned piece from her. Possibly my favorite artist.


----------



## veterok




----------



## ChrisPCD

Random camera pictures on rotation, lol.


----------



## Estillum




----------



## reaffected

*I enjoyed looking at everyones' screens probably more than I should have!*










<3


----------



## veterok




----------



## Nunuc




----------



## Drusiya

​


----------



## veterok




----------



## Inscrutable Banana




----------



## Nibs

ChrisPCD said:


> Random camera pictures on rotation, lol.


Nice pile of cash haha :clap


----------



## Nibs

Here's mine, still the default Yosemite wallpaper. It's just so peaceful I can't change it!

Guys, I'd happily offer to organize your desktops for free! I can't deal with a messy desktop :b


----------



## ChrisPCD

Nabeel said:


> Nice pile of cash haha :clap


unfortunately most of that went to friends and family. at least I have pictures to remember it by. :sigh


----------



## iminnocentenough




----------



## Boriya




----------



## iloverum




----------



## veterok




----------



## iminnocentenough

TheSilentGamer said:


> Title says it all. Just post a screenshot of your desktop. I'm interested to see other people's wallpapers. Here's mine:


Looooove this one! Mog was my man in FF3.


----------



## Fat Man

Excuse the wallpaper, I'm going through some kind of obsession at the moment.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Loving my new wallpaper.


----------



## Blag

Baymax ftw


----------



## veterok

doutzen kroes


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Decided to change the wallpaper on my phone (and a matching lock screen to boot!)


----------



## veterok




----------



## Seegan




----------



## veterok




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Recently got a new PC and monitor, and I want to show off a little 

(My old PC was almost 12 years old)


----------



## ChrisPCD

TheSilentGamer said:


> Recently got a new PC and monitor, and I want to show off a little
> 
> (My old PC was almost 12 years old)


Specs?

Of both computers.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

ChrisPCD said:


> Specs?
> 
> Of both computers.


Old:
Windows XP
4GB RAM
Some AMD processor @ 2.00Ghz (I forgot)
Nvidia GeForce Go 7900 GTX (I think?)

New:
Windows 7 64-bit
8GB RAM
AMD-6100 six-core processor @ 3.30Ghz
AMD Radeon Graphics HD 7700


----------



## killahwail




----------



## Nonsensical

Sanctus said:


>


If I counted how many hours I wasted of my life trying to unite calradia under a single banner I would die of shame.


----------



## zonebox

This is on my windows laptop 










This is my Amiga 1200










I'm too lazy to go into my other room and boot up my linux laptop.


----------



## Dexdere

Extremely messy, I know.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Dexdere said:


> Extremely messy, I know.


Link for that badass wallpaper?


----------



## Dexdere

TheSilentGamer said:


> Link for that badass wallpaper?


http://www.desktopwallpapers4.me/anime/charizard-and-ash-pokemon-23405/#


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Dexdere said:


> http://www.desktopwallpapers4.me/anime/charizard-and-ash-pokemon-23405/#


Thanks! :3


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## tronjheim

Cue meme of "Am I the only one around here who likes to keep their desktops organized and clean?"
n.b. I love tardigrades!


----------



## TheSilentGamer

It's so colorful oh god.


----------



## Esperanzado

My desktop:


----------



## iCod

Nonsensical said:


> If I counted how many hours I wasted of my life trying to unite calradia under a single banner I would die of shame.


OH MY ****ING GOD A FELLOW MOUNT AND BLADE ADDICT...

ME AND YOU. BEST FRIENDS FOREVER. NOW. I WILL NOT SETTLE FOR ANYTHING ELSE. BEST. FRIENDS.

WE WILL PLAY WARBAND FOR THE REST OF OUR LIVES....TOGETHER...

PLEAAAAAASSSSEEEEEEE.....

(PS, It took me about a month and a half real life time to do it. Freaking hard as hell but so fulfilling once you get that Golden Throne achievement.


----------



## iCod

Yeah I'm a Sims player, don't even try to judge.


----------



## WhatDoiWriteHere

this is mine atm


----------



## ShatteredGlass

:3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

tronjheim said:


> Cue meme of "Am I the only one around here who likes to keep their desktops organized and clean?"
> n.b. I love tardigrades!


that thing is scary ))))):


----------



## To22




----------



## TuxedoChief




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Denzoy




----------



## Mysteriis

TuxedoChief said:


>


Awesome background!


----------



## Mysteriis

Eggshell said:


>


this is gnome shell if i am not mistaken, how is it and are there improvements over the previous versions? as the last time i tried it was 3.2


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Eggshell said:


>


What OS is this? I can't tell, lol. It looks like a Linux distribution that isn't Ubuntu.


----------



## Arbre

Mysteriis said:


> this is gnome shell if i am not mistaken, how is it and are there improvements over the previous versions? as the last time i tried it was 3.2


I'm not sure. I recently started using Gnome again for the first time in years. So far I haven't noticed any major differences from when I used it a few years ago.


ShatteredGlass said:


> What OS is this? I can't tell, lol. It looks like a Linux distribution that isn't Ubuntu.


Debian 8.2


----------



## Srylance

ShatteredGlass said:


> :3


I like that one, looks gorgeous.


----------



## abrack

From my most favourite TV show. Ever. *EVER.*


----------



## abrack

abrack said:


> From my most favourite TV show. Ever. *EVER.*


((P.S. I am aware of how bad McAfee is... plz no h8)) XD


----------



## AngelClare

abrack said:


> From my most favourite TV show. Ever. *EVER.*


Love that show too. I'm actually a programmer that works for a company that is much like Evil Corp. So, I like to imagine that I am Mr. Robot.


----------



## TimidDid

abrack said:


> From my most favourite TV show. Ever. *EVER.*


Yes!!!


----------



## TimidDid

Mine is pretty lame xD


----------



## abrack

Oobe said:


> I'll be honest - I never thought I'd see a Barry Chuckle image on a desktop :lol


Haha, it's for my facebook fan page! The Same Low-Res Picture of Barry Chuckle Everyday! Over 5,000 likes! :lol:lol


----------



## abrack

AngelClare said:


> Love that show too. I'm actually a programmer that works for a company that is much like Evil Corp. So, I like to imagine that I am Mr. Robot.


How strange! I'm close to applying to University for Cyber Security! Maybe I can be like Mr Robot too!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Denzoy said:


>


I really like yours. :3


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## SupaDupaFly

MadeinLithuania said:


>


My desktop looks like this lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

JustThisGuy said:


> "Happiness" by Agnes Cecile. A goal of mine is to get an original, commissioned piece from her. Possibly my favorite artist.


Love this.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## TheLunatic19

Here's mine....lol


----------



## catssarelife

mine currently


----------



## ShatteredGlass

catssarelife said:


> mine currently


ooooh this one's really nice!


----------



## MadeinLithuania

I reinstalled windows and its clean again B)


----------



## Dartagnon81




----------



## Banskel

MY desktop


----------



## lonerroom

Lets get pumpkins instead, carve jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## ShatteredGlass

lonerroom said:


> Lets get pumpkins instead, carve jack-o-lanterns.


Damn.. you're still on Windows XP? o_o What are your computer specs, just out of curiosity?


----------



## lonerroom

ShatteredGlass said:


> Damn.. you're still on Windows XP? o_o What are your computer specs, just out of curiosity?


Thats my 9-year-old desktop, but I use Windows 7 on my lap top, but I don't really go online on my lap top, I use my desktop for other things and my lap top for different things.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

lonerroom said:


> Thats my 9-year-old desktop, but I use Windows 7 on my lap top, but I don't really go online on my lap top, I use my desktop for other things and my lap top for different things.


You didn't exactly answer my question, but ok.


----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Repix




----------



## scooby




----------



## Constellations




----------



## Resergence




----------



## Haunty




----------



## andretti

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aribeth

It's kind of a mess, gotta clean it up...


----------



## tehuti88

Artwork is "Caught In The Moment" by "Ailah" on DeviantArt. It was what I had on the desktop of my previous laptop when it got all infected, and since it was saved to Dropbox when I retrieved my files, I've never bothered to change it since. (Previously I used to change my desktop all the time.)

The lady who tried to fix my old laptop said she liked it.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Recently got this for my phone. It's so pretty *-*


----------



## McFly

My internet browsing/gaming pc:










Security camera pc:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

upload photos


----------



## TuxedoChief




----------



## Tokztero

TuxedoChief said:


>


Nice!!! I love Quantum of Solace and Halo.


----------



## AgatoN




----------



## TuxedoChief




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## PrincessV

LOOOL, U TORRENT LMAO ^-^ & tat tor browser for da deep webz. My desktop is messy and I haven't been using it.


----------



## 2Milk

Aribeth said:


> It's kind of a mess, gotta clean it up...


Are you running windows vista?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

And since I use these guys a lot they are practically part of my desktop too:


----------



## PrincessV

ShatteredGlass said:


> :3


Ohmygawsh that's BEAUTIFUL.


Perkins said:


>


So cute.


TheSilentGamer said:


> Recently got this for my phone. It's so pretty *-*


ooooh that IS PRETTY! I love the rain

@2Milk I love how neat you are. 8)


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Resergence




----------



## Virgo




----------



## springbreeze1

So you are taking this atheism thing really seriously :grin2:



Atheism said:


>


----------



## Virgo

springbreeze1 said:


> So you are taking this atheism thing really seriously :grin2:


LMAO!!!!! Yeah I am xD

You know, funny thing is, this site made me choose that background. After I picked the name Atheism, I was looking through pictures and thought this was AWESOME. There was one with nothing there at all, and then there was Spaghetti monster. I've had this awesome background for months now. Michelangelo, you are a true artist. :grin2:


----------



## Aribeth

2Milk said:


> Are you running windows vista?


no. win 7

desktop update


----------



## 2Milk

^ The dark theme reminded me of windows vista.

Fresh and clean.


----------



## Trooper

My Linux (Ubuntu MATE 14.04) Desktop...


----------



## AffinityWing

Some (nsfw) games I have yet to play or haven't played in ages and unsurprisingly - Higurashi. It probably doesn't look the most tidy but I didn't want it to look too blank either. Ah, I love my Chuuya.. :mushy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

screenshot windows


----------



## Tokztero

Scrub-Zero said:


> screenshot windows


.


----------



## Overdrive

Doing a mix for a friend, first listening. Can't wait to make this track shine !  .


----------



## MCHB

I'm so boring, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Anno Domini

.


----------



## BAH




----------



## reese444




----------



## 2Milk

geraltofrivia said:


>


oh man, what's that thing?


----------



## Kilgore Trout

2Milk said:


> oh man, what's that thing?


:twisted


----------



## hayes




----------



## mt moyt

why is no one else using mac


----------



## Repix

Sure thing!


----------



## CloudChaser

Yay!


----------



## Acid1216

Here comes the pain.....


----------



## Lohikaarme

I cleaned my desktop just to show y'all









Borderline NSFW background?? :stu


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I hate clutter.


----------



## reese444




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## railcar82594




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Silent Memory said:


>


Very beautiful. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 2Milk




----------



## Dissipated




----------



## Plasma




----------



## tehuti88

I'm trying to stay minimal this time around.



Have never been bothered to go looking for a decent desktop image, this is the best one that came with the computer. Bleh. :/ Anyone got suggestions for a nice free, legal, trustworthy wallpaper site...?

ETA:



reese444 said:


>


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Amphoteric

(clickable)


----------



## tehuti88

Amphoteric said:


> (clickable)


I like that folder over on the left... :lol

I often just label things "Stuff," "Crap," "Junk," "Misc," etc.


----------



## Amphoteric

tehuti88 said:


> I like that folder over on the left... :lol
> 
> I often just label things "Stuff," "Crap," "Junk," "Misc," etc.


Yeah, it has the subfolders of "Random Files" and "Random Games" in it, rude yet organised :lol


----------



## BAH




----------



## Zozulya




----------



## discoveryother

Callsign said:


> ...


what is firestorm?


----------



## discoveryother

Callsign said:


> A custom game client for Second Life.


is second life good for anything?

my wallpaper is just a solid blue color so i wont post my own destop lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

andy1984thesecond said:


> what is firestorm?


 I think it's a cordless drill.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Kilgore Trout

I love this wallpaper.


----------



## Salvatruch0




----------



## Virgo

I'm going to clean out this desktop right this second. It's so messy and I notice a lot of things I don't need and it's annoying me now. Two chrome icons? How did I do that haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## A Void Ant

I try to change my wallpaper with the seasons. Not always though. I applied this one around October 1st. I'll probably keep this one until around Dec. 1.



*LEFT:* 32" 1920x1080 (native resolution) 175% scaling; *RIGHT: * 24" 1440x900 150% scaling (below native resolution to make everything the same size).


----------

